# UK-M Clothing: Hooded Jacket Logo Position - VOTE!



## Lorian

*Where should the UK-M logo be printed?*​
On the chest 9655.49%Vertically on the shoulder7744.51%


----------



## Lorian

A quick query for everyone.

For the UK-M hooded jacket, would you rather the UK-M logo be placed conventionally on the chest or vertically along the shoulder line?



Personally I like the vertical option as it's unique and different from regular gear, but it's down to you what we do...


----------



## 1010AD

I like the vertical but i think it would be better reading down ukm

U

K

M


----------



## MRSTRONG

Shoulder but u at top not m .


----------



## simonthepieman

Any chance of a UKM tweed jacket?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Vertical


----------



## Brook877

Vertical, as you point out, unique


----------



## a.notherguy

vertical or it looks like every other hoody


----------



## teramobil

U

K

M

How much are these anyway?


----------



## DazUKM

Chest


----------



## johnnya

Chest , I think vertical would get lost in creases unless its moved to chest,

Having said that I'll be having one anyway


----------



## Mingster

teramobil said:


> U
> 
> K
> 
> M
> 
> How much are these anyway?


This design imo...


----------



## Wheyman

Mingster said:


> This design imo...


this


----------



## Smoog

I'd totally wear the left one.


----------



## JonnyBoy81

U

K

M


----------



## GolfDelta

Def on the chest,shoulder looks like something chavs buy out JD sports!


----------



## Squirrel

GolfDelta said:


> Def on the chest,shoulder looks like something chavs buy out JD sports!


^This^


----------



## mal

*UKM*


----------



## Hera

I think that we would most likely want to have it as UK-M as that's our logo. As opposed to:

U

K

M

or anything else. But we wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## Northern Lass

Smoog said:


> I'd totally wear the left one.


Me too... horizontal is the way to go...

What about pink for us girlies?


----------



## teramobil

I actually think the one on the chest is chav...


----------



## jake87

opinions are split so maybe get half the stock printed one way and half the other


----------



## Lorian

We could rotate the logo so that the U is at the top.

Like this:



But it would still be our current logo rotated, as opposed to separate vertical letters.


----------



## teramobil

Lorian said:


> We could rotate the logo so that the U is at the top.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> View attachment 142092
> 
> 
> But it would still be our current logo rotated, as opposed to separate vertical letters.


I like it and its not chav.... :thumbup1:


----------



## gav76

deffo the shoulder


----------



## Bull Terrier

No offence meant but I don't really much like either. I think that the overall design of the jacket and UK-M lettering could have been a bit more imaginative and more appealing.

I love the idea of UK-M clothing, but I wouldn't buy this, at least not based on those photos.


----------



## Gym-pig

Bull Terrier said:


> No offence meant but I don't really much like either. I think that the overall design of the jacket and UK-M lettering could have been a bit more imaginative and more appealing.
> 
> I love the idea of UK-M clothing, but I wouldn't buy this, at least not based on those photos.


I totally agree .

There are loads of great BB hoodies out there .

Would only consider buying if it was cheap for warm ups etc


----------



## mygym-mytemple

U K M


----------



## supermancss

Lorian said:


> A quick query for everyone.
> 
> For the UK-M hooded jacket, would you rather the UK-M logo be placed conventionally on the chest or vertically along the shoulder line?
> 
> View attachment 142086
> View attachment 142087
> 
> 
> Personally I like the vertical option as it's unique and different from regular gear, but it's down to you what we do...


Vertical, if you have it in the current format to read well it would need to be on the top of the arm.

Otherwise it will make sense and look better as others suggested:

U

K

M

EDIT:

You need a decent interesting logo on the back. Theres no point in buying it for a few letters that are small on the front however theyre placed imo.

I know TinyToms gym logo is the kind of thing UKM needs to be on the back, something to make it stand out.


----------



## Hera

supermancss said:


> Vertical, if you have it in the current format to read well it would need to be on the top of the arm.
> 
> Otherwise it will make sense and look better as others suggested:
> 
> U
> 
> K
> 
> M
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> You need a decent interesting logo on the back. Theres no point in buying it for a few letters that are small on the front however theyre placed imo.
> 
> I know TinyToms gym logo is the kind of thing UKM needs to be on the back, something to make it stand out.


We're going to look into having usernames or slogans on the back.


----------



## phoenix1980

U

K

M with some sort of graphic that represents UK-M to add substance to the lettering.

But bigger or else it just looks out of place, a logo is there to be seen, to bring the attention to the product etc the current size doesnt do this imo and just makes it look like an after thought.


----------



## JonnyBoy81

@ThunderKunt99 should get his username on the back of his :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet

I like the vertical more than the chest.


----------



## Mark2021

On the chest


----------



## j.k22

it would appear a solid 50/50

(16 votes each at time of posting)

Any chance you can stock both?


----------



## Bora

shoulder looks better, and also its difrent, and when will these be out? and how much? and i want 1! :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Vertical gets my vote.


----------



## Buzzz_

Chest, will buy either way though!


----------



## shaunmac

Chest for me


----------



## Freeby0

chest.... also you should print certain post quotes on the back... im sure we can all think of a few :lol:


----------



## vtec_yo

I source and order a lot of "promotional" branded clothing through work. If you need a hand or want to compare costs, give me a shout.

Also, chest.


----------



## Adz

Shoulder I reckon


----------



## Conscript

Chest


----------



## Milky

I like the vertical on the shoulder, unusual and looks smart IMO.


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Another vote for on the shoulder. Looks different!


----------



## Speedway

Vertical for me although I would buy either, please tell me they are not all going to be black, I prefer lighter colours, makes me look bigger


----------



## Beats

Chest


----------



## Suprakill4

On the chest 100%. I want 5 ordering


----------



## ki3rz

Prefer the chest one myself.


----------



## nickynoo

Chest defo how much.????


----------



## stew82

probably the chest but 50/50


----------



## Hippy

Lorian said:


> A quick query for everyone.
> 
> For the UK-M hooded jacket, would you rather the UK-M logo be placed conventionally on the chest or vertically along the shoulder line?
> 
> View attachment 142086
> View attachment 142087
> 
> 
> Personally I like the vertical option as it's unique and different from regular gear, but it's down to you what we do...


----------



## loueey

Im loving both, but prefer the chest logo hoodie.

When do you predict they will be available for purchase?


----------



## Inapsine

Chest I reckon!


----------



## Leeds89

Honestly, I think it looks [email protected] vertically. There's a reason it isn't seen on many other brands, and that's because it looks out of place.

Looks great on the chest though, perfect sized logo and good positioning.


----------



## SwAn1

Shoulders the best as said the chest just looks like a chav jacket


----------



## Beats

Just noticed the poll I voted chest to make it 37 v 37 haha

Whatcha gonna do @Lorian @Katy whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Hera

Dizzee! said:


> Just noticed the poll I voted chest to make it 37 v 37 haha
> 
> Whatcha gonna do @Lorian @Katy whatcha gonna do?


Due to the even split we're looking at offering both options


----------



## Scars

Vertical don't change anything about it.


----------



## teramobil

the poll shows 40 vs 37 now... so the shoulder it is?


----------



## Markluke

Shoulder as well like

U

K

M

Defo want one of these ...when will they be available and details on how to purchase


----------



## braxbro

Can you do both? Really like the hoody but think the one on the shoulder looks odd and wouldn't buy. Like the other a lot though.


----------



## Milky

braxbro said:


> Can you do both? Really like the hoody but think the one on the shoulder looks odd and wouldn't buy. Like the other a lot though.


Yes mate, Katy has said a few posts back they have opted for both :thumbup1:

@Katy @Lorian

Sh*t timing you two. you could have outed LOADS of these for Christmas :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera

Milky said:


> Yes mate, Katy has said a few posts back they have opted for both :thumbup1:
> 
> @Katy @Lorian
> 
> Sh*t timing you two. you could have outed LOADS of these for Christmas :thumbup1:


We haven't confirmed doing both but we're leaning that way 

We did at least get the Newsletter out this month...that's been in the pipeline for some time!! Unfortunately we can't do everything we want to for the forum at once.


----------



## Beats

Think doing both is the best option with being such an even split would disappoint too many people

Dont want to sound like im just being awkward here but being honest if it was the shoulder then I wouldn't be buying one cant see what anyone likes about it you cant even notice the logo. Just my opinion of course


----------



## GeordieOak70

Id buy whatever the log is I need some new gym gear cant wait to get some :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Great colour, my fav :thumbup1:


----------



## BigTrev

not being rude but I think either way it looks like fuk all squared.

its too small looks like a bit of pigeon sh1t just.


----------



## Greenspin

BigTrev said:


> not being rude but I think either way it looks like *fuk all squared*.
> 
> its too small looks like a bit of pigeon sh1t just.


This line is brilliant. Not relating to the clothes, I quite like them tbh, as I don't like any logos on my cloths generally. But 'Fcuk all^2' I like.


----------



## Irish Beast

@Lorian I have recently gone thought this process of ordering for business, happy to share any knowledge I have gained


----------



## B.I.G

Any plans for the rear other than the option of forum name?

Would think some sort of graphic just something not ott would look good? Similar to golds gym type logo, something gym related?


----------



## Sharpz

a bending barbell with 3 or 4 plates either side and the UK-M logo going over & across the bar and between the plates, would look good on the back of the hoody across the shoulders maybe...just a suggestion


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

st8plz said:


> a bending barbell with 3 or 4 plates either side and the UK-M logo going over & across the bar and between the plates, would look good on the back of the hoody across the shoulders maybe...just a suggestion


No it really wouldn't. Keep it as it is. Don't want to look like this:










Cheap and nasty.


----------



## 25434

Please could I have one with "remove all food from this person" on it? Would really help as my self control on the food front is shoite....

Apart from that I'd be a great model for UKM hoodie? I.....I....I....do you have one in a size 18?

:laugh:


----------



## SwAn1

Apologies if I missed this, but when are these being made/sold or was it just a passing idea. Also can we have signed posters of Katy's avi


----------



## timbear84

Lorian said:


> A quick query for everyone.
> 
> For the UK-M hooded jacket, would you rather the UK-M logo be placed conventionally on the chest or vertically along the shoulder line?
> 
> View attachment 142086
> View attachment 142087
> 
> 
> Personally I like the vertical option as it's unique and different from regular gear, but it's down to you what we do...


I like the vertical but agree with others it should be

U

K

M

looks better


----------



## Sharpz

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> No it really wouldn't. Keep it as it is. Don't want to look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap and nasty.




yeh that one you found is a grey tshirt with some corny expression on something like what ive put above may look good on a black hoodie or may not id have to see it first shame im no good at photoshop


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

Chest


----------



## Carlsandman

Prefer chest, would wear both, defo buy one.


----------



## SwAn1

Any set dates on release? 2015 or 2016 details details I need to know


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Chest deffo shoulder looks strange


----------



## Bora

as said, any dates yet for release???


----------



## johnnya

bigforbday said:


> as said, any dates yet for release???


As quoted @Lorian


----------



## ar4i

Chest.


----------



## teramobil

funny more people comment chest but the poll shows shoulder lol


----------



## Bora

teramobil said:


> funny more people comment chest but the poll shows shoulder lol


lol come on, by 1 person only though not as if its a 1 sided battle :lol:


----------



## mph

Woo hoo I just made it level. Chest all the way! There is a reason most clothing companies do it - it's best.


----------



## Rodders27

Both looks good but I would say chest If I had to choose one!


----------



## sigarner

Chest for me


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu

100 percent horizontal

So left pic and on the chest


----------



## SwAn1

ffs I was gonna buy one, but I sort of need one before I'm 50


----------



## mygym-mytemple

teramobil said:


> funny more people comment chest but the poll shows shoulder lol


Using taptalk so don't get to see polls let alone vote!


----------



## SwAn1

mygym said:


> Using taptalk so don't get to see polls let alone vote!


Don't worry Police Academy 15 will be released before the jackets anyway


----------



## SwAn1

Awesome just received my jacket with the logo down the shoulder, well impressed really like it


----------



## davemanton

SwAn1 said:


> Awesome just received my jacket with the logo down the shoulder, well impressed really like it


I heard the chest prints were going to take longer :lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

SwAn1 said:


> Don't worry Police Academy 15 will be released before the jackets anyway


Haha - probably.

Slow going isn't it.


----------



## SwAn1

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Haha - probably.
> 
> Slow going isn't it.


I actually quite like them unlike the gay t shirts on muscle talk. How anyone could where something that says muscle talk is beyond me, it screams look at me I love me and my muscles but these designs shown here are subtle and pretty decent I reckon


----------



## no-way

So my vote just made it 50-50... So are you going to make both? :lol:

When are these bad boys going to be up for sale? Other clothing too?


----------



## JonnyBoy81




----------



## Lorian

SwAn1 said:


> Any set dates on release? 2015 or 2016 details details I need to know





bigforbday said:


> as said, any dates yet for release???





johnnya said:


> As quoted @Lorian


We'll be taking pre-orders in Feb for the first batch.


----------



## johnnya

Lorian said:


> We'll be taking pre-orders in Feb for the first batch.


SWEEEEET


----------



## Carbon-12

looks good and chest for me 

any ideas on price yet?


----------



## no-way

Lorian said:


> We'll be taking pre-orders in Feb for the first batch.


Great stuff!

Could @Katy send an email notifying everyone? Might miss it in here. Looking forward to representing in the gym...


----------



## Jayster

Lorian said:


> We'll be taking pre-orders in Feb for the first batch.


Give me ya PayPal details and I'll pay for the pre-order now


----------



## harryalmighty

@Lorian - ukm stringers / tanks please!


----------



## WAPA

+1 for the chest !


----------



## Pablos888

Any idea when these will be available?


----------



## JonnyBoy81

yeah what the **** is going on?


----------



## Hera

Pablos888 said:


> Any idea when these will be available?


Lorian explained on the previous page that he will be taking pre-orders for the first batch in Feb, although I'm assuming he means late Feb.


----------



## Miles1878

3 months to get a few hoodies printed... Efficiency


----------



## Hera

Miles1878 said:


> 3 months to get a few hoodies printed... Efficiency


Yes, because that's all we have to do...


----------



## latblaster

:lol:

Miles...what did you post???


----------



## Miles1878

latblaster said:


> :lol:
> 
> Miles...what did you post???


Not following you mate


----------



## latblaster

Miles1878 said:


> Not following you mate


Your post seemed a bit inconsiderate of the amount of time & effort that Katy & Lorian put in to running the forum.


----------



## Hera

latblaster said:


> Your post seemed a bit inconsiderate of the amount of time & effort that Katy & Lorian put in to running the forum.


Not to mention our two other businesses and personal lives


----------



## Miles1878

latblaster said:


> Your post seemed a bit inconsiderate of the amount of time & effort that Katy & Lorian put in to running the forum.


Yeah but it's a business for the owner (who I gather is Lorian) so of course he's going to put time and effort in. He will make money off a site so large so work is to be expected


----------



## Hera

Miles1878 said:


> Yeah but it's a business for the owner (who I gather is Lorian) so of course he's going to put time and effort in. He will make money off a site so large so work it to be expected


An important aspect of running a business is being able to effectively prioritise the enormous number of responsibilities that demand your time and attention, both in work and personal life.

It is therefore incorrect to assume that failing to produce jumpers (there's more to it than that btw) within 3 months is a reflection of inefficiency, when you are unaware of the other responsibilities.


----------



## Miles1878

Katy said:


> An important aspect of running a business is being able to effectively prioritise the enormous number of responsibilities that demand your time and attention, both in work and personal life.
> 
> It is therefore incorrect to assume that failing to produce jumpers (there's more to it than that btw) within 3 months is a reflection of inefficiency, when you consider all of our other responsibilities.


Alright then whatever, I've had items printed in the past and takes literally 10mins to buy the tops, 10mins to organize the styling with the printers and then just wait till they are done. Nice and simple

You make it sound like running a forum from the comfort of your own home is the hardest job in the world haha


----------



## Hera

Miles1878 said:


> Alright then whatever, I've had items printed in the past and takes literally 10mins to buy the tops, 10mins to organize the styling with the printers and then just wait till they are done. Nice and simple
> 
> You make it sound like running a forum from the comfort of your own home is the hardest job in the world haha


I personally wouldn't think that I am in a position to criticise how someone runs their business when I haven't a clue about what their work and personal life entails.


----------



## Miles1878

Katy said:


> I personally wouldn't think that I am in a position to criticise how someone runs their business when I haven't a clue about what their work and personal life entails.


I don't myself.

Just think that waiting 3 months to get a box of hoodies printed is somewhat lacking.

If they aren't going to get done for months and months then why ask the question in the first place? It takes an afternoon, absolutely maximum to get it sorted.

Did that interview ever get sorted either? That's another 3 monther IIRC.

Been a lurker for a while and noticed things just seems to get placed on the backburner a lot


----------



## Suprakill4

Miles1878 said:


> I don't myself.
> 
> Just think that waiting 3 months to get a box of hoodies printed is somewhat lacking.
> 
> If they aren't going to get done for months and months then why ask the question in the first place? It takes an afternoon, absolutely maximum to get it sorted.
> 
> Did that interview ever get sorted either? That's another 3 monther IIRC.
> 
> Been a lurker for a while and noticed things just seems to get placed on the backburner a lot


You only joined this month? You been a member here before???


----------



## Miles1878

Suprakill4 said:


> You only joined this month? You been a member here before???


Few years ago pal, stopped bothering when life got in the way but I've got a bit more time again now.

Only joined the other day, been around a long time though, both as a member and lurker


----------



## Suprakill4

Miles1878 said:


> Few years ago pal, stopped bothering when life got in the way but I've got a bit more time again now.
> 
> Only joined the other day, been around a long time though, both as a member and lurker


Ah ok. Thought you was a recent member that's all. No worries...


----------



## Miles1878

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah ok. Thought you was a recent member that's all. No worries...


What happened to Ausbuilt? Guy seemed to have a big following when I was around last?


----------



## Hera

Miles1878 said:


> I don't myself.
> 
> Just think that waiting 3 months to get a box of hoodies printed is somewhat lacking.
> 
> If they aren't going to get done for months and months then why ask the question in the first place? It takes an afternoon, absolutely maximum to get it sorted.
> 
> Did that interview ever get sorted either? That's another 3 monther IIRC.
> 
> Been a lurker for a while and noticed things just seems to get placed on the backburner a lot


There is not benefit in me repeating what I have already explained regarding juggling and proirotising responsibilities so I shall leave that topic to rest.

We are currently awaiting the answers to the interview from our generous member, Learney. No doubt, as an incredibly busy man himself, he too is priorisiting.


----------



## Suprakill4

Miles1878 said:


> What happened to Ausbuilt? Guy seemed to have a big following when I was around last?


He just stopped posting one day. I think he is still active on Facebook but I'm not on it.


----------



## Madoxx

Wheres the option for "Neither, print it on the back ? "


----------



## Hera

Madoxx said:


> Wheres the option for "Neither, print it on the back ? "


I actually wouldn't mind it much larger and on the back as a statement that I am a member of UK-M.


----------



## Carlsandman

Having UKM on the back is a fair one, but it would have to be lower down as it gets hidden by the hood otherwise.


----------



## Suprakill4

Carlsandman said:


> Having UKM on the back is a fair one, but it would have to be lower down as it gets hidden by the hood otherwise.


Good point I notice all my hoodies do this and I aint walking round the gym like Kai green.


----------



## Thatcca

Either design on the front as long as it's on the back from shoulder to shoulder in massive letters.


----------



## Dave 0511

To be fair and with no disrespect Katy... There has been an inordinate amount of debate and deliberating about the most innocuous details. For example the exact position of the logo. It is just a bodybuilding hoody after all, I don't think London Fashion week will be recruiting off the back of it.

This is your business I know.... But if it was mine, I'd have got the first batch sold by now and be taking feedback for round two of orders.

Miles are you the guy who competed (quite successfully) as a junior a while back?

This post is an observation and a respectful opinion by the way before the anti-criticism brigade get to work.


----------



## Hera

Dave 0511 said:


> To be fair and with no disrespect Katy... There has been an inordinate amount of debate and deliberating about the most innocuous details. For example the exact position of the logo. It is just a bodybuilding hoody after all, I don't think London Fashion week will be recruiting off the back of it.
> 
> This is your business I know.... *But if it was mine, I'd have got the first batch sold by now and be taking feedback for round two of orders. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Miles are you the guy who competed (quite successfully) as a junior a while back?
> 
> This post is an observation and a respectful opinion by the way before the anti-criticism brigade get to work.


As I mentioned before, without knowing the ins and outs of our work and personal life, I think it's flawed to make assumptions about what should be done when and in what time frame. I certainly don't make assumptions about how others run their business when I haven't a clue what their life and work entails. As someone very close to the running of UK-M I am in a position to know that the delay with clothing is the result of other responsibilities having to take priority.


----------



## Dave 0511

Katy said:


> As I mentioned before, without knowing the ins and outs of our work and personal life, I think it's flawed to make assumptions about what should be done when and in what time frame. I certainly don't make assumptions about how others run their business when I haven't a clue what their life and work entails. As someone very close to the running of UK-M I am in a position to know that the delay with clothing is the result of other responsibilities having to take priority.


Fair enough Katy.


----------



## jonyhunter

I like em both...looks very shique


----------



## strecharmstrong

Lorian said:


> A quick query for everyone.
> 
> For the UK-M hooded jacket, would you rather the UK-M logo be placed conventionally on the chest or vertically along the shoulder line?
> 
> View attachment 142086
> View attachment 142087
> 
> 
> Personally I like the vertical option as it's unique and different from regular gear, but it's down to you what we do...


Both so like this

U

K

MUSCLE Or

U

K

Muscle


----------



## JonnyBoy81

Hooded jacket fail

:lol:


----------



## JS95

I'm sure you guys have debated over this for more time than the house of commons do over serious issues :lol:


----------



## johnnya

Mines great and they wash really well


----------



## johnnya

Merkleman said:


> Are these out yet?


Mmmwaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaa are they me ballix


----------



## johnnya

Merkleman said:


> Lol I didn't think so ffs.. I want one!


You might be quicker buying a plain hoodie and a tin of alphabety spaghetti, don't know how your going to get the letters to stick though


----------



## JonnyBoy81

Strong forum management skills


----------



## j.k22

Any updates on this?


----------



## m575

j.k22 said:


> Any updates on this?


 @Hera


----------



## grant hunter

Why have these not been done yet????


----------



## Del Boy 01

I think youse should all get down to your local sports direct if you're after a hoodie


----------



## ducky699

Northern Lass said:


> Me too... horizontal is the way to go...
> 
> What about pink for us girlies?


and some of us lads :whistling:


----------



## Hera

m575 said:


> @Hera


As I'm no longer admin @Lorian is taking full responsibility for clothing so I don't know what the status is with this. However, he did ask me to pick out the girls clothing to test which I did 2 weeks ago and he has been discussing with me the software he'll be using for the shop. Where he is with this though I don't know.


----------



## Dan 45

Hera said:


> As I'm no longer admin @Lorian is taking full responsibility for clothing so I don't know what the status is with this. However, he did ask me to pick out the girls clothing to test which I did 2 weeks ago and he has been discussing with me the software he'll be using for the shop. Where he is with this though I don't know.


Hang on aren't you two married....

Sounds healthy...


----------



## Hera

Dan 45 said:


> Hang on aren't you two married....
> 
> Sounds healthy...


How has my comment justified criticism of the health of my marriage?


----------



## grant hunter

Hera said:


> How has my comment justified criticism of the health of my marriage?


It doesn't but any chance you could tex an ask him what's going on or even just ask at dinner tonight???? :-/ you don't know and your married pllleeeeaseeeee just say yous are not bothering making them


----------



## Hera

grant hunter said:


> It doesn't but any chance you could tex an ask him what's going on or even just ask at dinner tonight???? :-/ you don't know and your married pllleeeeaseeeee just say yous are not bothering making them


I don't need to text him, we just have boundaries when it comes to getting involved in each others business! Anybody who works from home with their partner will know that you need boundaries...otherwise work takes over 24/7. I've learned that continually checking up on what my husband is doing with his businesses isn't exactly conducive to a happy marriage! Lorian doesn't see it his place to check up on how I'm running my business, and vice versa. And neither of us appreciate being nagged about work over dinner.

However, I did ask him last night and he hasn't given me dates. As his wife I'm aware of his other commitments in work and life and so respect him to manage these as best he sees fit.

I find it quite sad that I need to explain my relationship here; to justify why I don't get involved in and nag my husband about how he runs his business.

He is aware that I've mentioned him in this thread and he will post his own update.


----------



## grant hunter

Hera said:


> I don't need to text him, we just have boundaries when it comes to getting involved in each others business! Anybody who works from home with their partner will know that you need boundaries...otherwise work takes over 24/7. I've learned that continually checking up on what my husband is doing with his businesses isn't exactly conducive to a happy marriage! Lorian doesn't see it his place to check up on how I'm running my business, and vice versa. And neither of us appreciate being nagged about work over dinner.
> 
> However, I did ask him last night and he hasn't given me dates. As his wife I'm aware of his other commitments in work and life and so respect him to manage these as best he sees fit.
> 
> I find it quite sad that I need to explain my relationship here; to justify why I don't get involved in and nag my husband about how he runs his business.
> 
> He is aware that I've mentioned him in this thread and he will post his own update.


So to cut a long stormy short....... The first para says you have boundaries , don't mix work with pleasure, the the second says you asked him last night???

No one is asking about your relationship you toke the explanation onto your own hands, us UKM loyal just want some hoodies shimpples


----------



## PaulB

Hera said:


> I don't need to text him, we just have boundaries when it comes to getting involved in each others business! Anybody who works from home with their partner will know that you need boundaries...otherwise work takes over 24/7. I've learned that continually checking up on what my husband is doing with his businesses isn't exactly conducive to a happy marriage! Lorian doesn't see it his place to check up on how I'm running my business, and vice versa. And neither of us appreciate being nagged about work over dinner.
> 
> However, I did ask him last night and he hasn't given me dates. As his wife I'm aware of his other commitments in work and life and so respect him to manage these as best he sees fit.
> 
> I find it quite sad that I need to explain my relationship here; to justify why I don't get involved in and nag my husband about how he runs his business.
> 
> He is aware that I've mentioned him in this thread and he will post his own update.


I know exactly where you're coming from. I work with my partner. The amount of arguments we've had because of work is ridiculous. I now refuse to speak about work related topics at home.


----------



## Hera

PaulB said:


> I know exactly where you're coming from. I work with my partner. The amount of arguments we've had because of work is ridiculous. I now refuse to speak about work related topics at home.


It's nice to hear someone else get it! We too have had snappy moments and just found ourselves generally stressed because we haven't switched off from work. I'm managing that better now though...I make sure that when I leave my office, the door is shut behind me and I don't go back in until the morning. It can be hard not to find ourselves talking about work though over dinner or at the weekend...it takes some discipline.


----------



## PaulB

Hera said:


> It's nice to hear someone else get it! We too have had snappy moments and just found ourselves generally stressed because we haven't switched off from work. I'm managing that better now though...I make sure that when I leave my office, the door is shut behind me and I don't go back in until the morning. It can be hard not to find ourselves talking about work though over dinner or at the weekend...it takes some discipline.


I'm one of those people who can leave work at work. I don't mind a short conversation about her day but I won't let it take over "home time". The problem I have is I'm her Manager. That in itself can cause a few rows because I refuse to listen to her waffling on about work related issues all evening. I suppose it's a lot harder for you as you work from home so the temptation is there to keep looking over things especially as it's your own business.


----------



## Hera

PaulB said:


> I'm one of those people who can leave work at work. I don't mind a short conversation about her day but I won't let it take over "home time". The problem I have is I'm her Manager. That in itself can cause a few rows because I refuse to listen to her waffling on about work related issues all evening. I suppose it's a lot harder for you as you work from home so the temptation is there to keep looking over things especially as it's your own business.


Lorian was technically my boss too and still is in some ways, so I can relate to that situation! It helps that my office is downstairs (upside down house) so when I finish, I turn everything off and go upstairs for the remainder of the evening. But I do have to work on not checking my tablet!! There are occasions when I'll see an email and quickly run downstairs to respond. But that's not too often. I think that, as with your experience, if you both work together then it can be incredibly hard not to find yourselves talking business during 'home time'. Since I've been pulling away to my own business, there's some distance now between our work which helps.

Do you both work in the same office?


----------



## PaulB

Hera said:


> Lorian was technically my boss too and still is in some ways, so I can relate to that situation! It helps that my office is downstairs (upside down house) so when I finish, I turn everything off and go upstairs for the remainder of the evening. But I do have to work on not checking my tablet!! There are occasions when I'll see an email and quickly run downstairs to respond. But that's not too often. I think that, as with your experience, if you both work together then it can be incredibly hard not to find yourselves talking business during 'home time'. Since I've been pulling away to my own business, there's some distance now between our work which helps.
> 
> Do you both work in the same office?


I'm a Site Manager, she's a shop floor worker. You can imagine how well that goes when I give her instructions lol. I've actually resorted to sending someone else to tell her instead. There's nothing worse than asking her to do something and she replies with "You're not my boss, you're not telling me what to do".


----------



## Hera

PaulB said:


> I'm a Site Manager, she's a shop floor worker. You can imagine how well that goes when I give her instructions lol. I've actually resorted to sending someone else to tell her instead. There's nothing worse than asking her to do something and she replies with "You're not my boss, you're not telling me what to do".


Ha ha...it can be hard when your roles in work don't reflect your roles at home!


----------



## Hera

For those wanting an update, Lorian made one yesterday:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/266696-uk-m-clothing-update.html


----------



## dann19900

Hera said:


> I don't need to text him, we just have boundaries when it comes to getting involved in each others business! Anybody who works from home with their partner will know that you need boundaries...otherwise work takes over 24/7. I've learned that continually checking up on what my husband is doing with his businesses isn't exactly conducive to a happy marriage! Lorian doesn't see it his place to check up on how I'm running my business, and vice versa. And neither of us appreciate being nagged about work over dinner.
> 
> However, I did ask him last night and he hasn't given me dates. As his wife I'm aware of his other commitments in work and life and so respect him to manage these as best he sees fit.
> 
> I find it quite sad that I need to explain my relationship here; to justify why I don't get involved in and nag my husband about how he runs his business.
> 
> He is aware that I've mentioned him in this thread and he will post his own update.


If hes anything like me all he's thinking about when hes in bed with you is import tax/vat and factoring in shipping cost per unit lol


----------



## zasker

why not have uk muscle wrote down one of the arms?


----------



## King of incline

Lorian said:


> A quick query for everyone.
> 
> For the UK-M hooded jacket, would you rather the UK-M logo be placed conventionally on the chest or vertically along the shoulder line?
> 
> View attachment 142086
> View attachment 142087
> 
> 
> Personally I like the vertical option as it's unique and different from regular gear, but it's down to you what we do...


pic 1 looks like a ukm staff hoody but pic 2 being vertical doesn't immediately register ukm with me.

however bring out some vests too (not those g*y boy stringer ones) and I reckon I'd order if you were to manufacture more of them for sale.


----------



## simonf888

I agree with the first comment.


----------

